# Blackthorn shanks prep



## Adamf (14 d ago)

Hi, trying stick making for the first time. I've cut some nice blackthorn shanks. What's the best way to remove all the thorns and little branches from the stick and should this be done pre to drying it !


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Adam. A pair of secateurs will do the trick. Doing it before drying should be fine and make them safer to handle. For a larger branch, I'd leave it a bit long in case it cracks.


----------



## Adamf (14 d ago)

dww2 said:


> Welcome aboard, Adam. A pair of secateurs will do the trick. Doing it before drying should be fine and make them safer to handle. For a larger branch, I'd leave it a bit long in case it cracks.


Hi, 
Thanks for the advice👍that's what I figured I would do then sand them off when dry. I was watching YouTube and some people paint them also to darken them, what's best to use a dark wood stain ?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Stain should work nicely.


----------

